# Wrong wax



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

I got a new board this year. Had mine and my wifes board waxed. On hard pack/ice we both move easy. On powder it's like we have glue on the bottom. What can be done to fix this


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

you rewax it


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

make sure you are scraping all the excess wax off.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

Don't use klister.


----------



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

What kind of wax should I use


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

ear, sealing, candle, bees, Brazillian?

Lots of info on this if you search.

Don't use rub on, go with hot wax. Doesn't really matter what brand you use, they all work. Stick with one brand to learn it well. Probably only need two tempature ranges to start with and add more as needed.

Look at the stickied tutorial on waxing.


----------



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

I have read it. Great info. Haven't had much time to do more research with work. I just wasn't sure if they may have used something completely wrong for the area I'm in. They did a hot wax on them and appears they got excess wax off. I'll have to double check for sure. Is there anything you can recommend for the mid east


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

You can't take excess wax off, they scrape off until nothing else comes off, the wax should stick into the pores of the base of the board and if done properly thats the only wax you need, so no its not that they scraped too much wax off, they may have not scraped it all off.

Did you ride the powder after or before the groomers?
If you rode the pwder first then groomers, the groomers would have pulled all the excess wax off, not sure if you ended the day in powder, but like stated in the tutorial, if you were riding powder last I'm not sure whats wrong with your boards, maybe its just your riding style? I dont know but thats my advice for the wax.


----------



## riznfall (Jan 17, 2009)

I rode groomers first then powder. Never had a problem like this with my older boards but I also never had this same shop wax any of my boards either. Usually have them done at the hill. I have been wanting to try doing it myself. For satisfaction and so I know it's been done the way I want it


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Most tune shops just use an all-temp wax...very rarely unless asked for will they put something else on.


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

okay well since you rode groomers first that eliminates the thought that there might of just been wax left on the board, so yes like stated above, maybe just an all temperature wax was used or some POS wax (not sure if that exists, haha) but yea i would say go for it i just waxed my board for the first time today and it actually isnt as hard as I thought it was going to be!


----------

